# Tube blockage and IVF in northampton



## buttercup32 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm new to the forum and looking for advice/support!  Im 32, been TTC for 18 months and just (literally) been through a painful lap and dye test and hysteroscopy - the doc has said i have two blocked tubes (although ovaries are fine) and my DH and I are heading for IVF.  Thats all the info i could get out of him and he's arranged a follow-up in 3 months time....  I am gutted to say the least, particularly this close to xmas.

I'd like to hear from anyone going through the same thing, or success stories, and also if anyone knows how long waiting times are in northampton or how you qualify here that would be great - anything to cheer me up!!


----------

